# Hitler Reacts to Utah's 54-10 Destruction of BYU



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

-_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yawn.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Yawn.


Yeah, really. Didn't that show up on YouTube like almost a year ago? Time for some new material.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sure. Lets get something new. Perhaps discussing how Brian Blechen lost his job on grounds crew at the U. Really his supervisor should have been more specific when he told him to get rid of all the weed. Or perhaps the headline in the student newspaper "Mysterious shortage of Doritios on campus remains unsolved." Followed by "Blechen benched for 3 games" story. 

Or President Pershing has announced a reduction in graduation requirements for all incoming students. Students will now only have to attend 3 1/2 years of school in order to earn a bachelors degree. Since joining the Pac-12, President Pershing noted "We can't expect our students to go through eight really really hard semesters in a row. That is too much to ask from our students." Dr. Chris Hill had no comment.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Well at least he got suspended for three games he won't be needed in.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

"The University of Utah continues to progress in the integration into the PAC-12 Culture. In addition to the ability to attract what Coach Whittingham calls 'higher quality recruits,' today the athletic department introduced a new logo that will replace the traditional Drum and Feather. It is expected that such changes will demonstrate that Utah can compete with PAC-12 programs like Oregon and USC."

[attachment=0:20ha2qx0]Utah Ute Pot Logo.jpg[/attachment:20ha2qx0]


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I will give you credit, that is pretty funny. Now Blechen made a big mistake and Whitt. handled it in an appropriate matter. Now if they would have let it slide I would have been very disappointed.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea, Blechen is a good kid that did some stupid things. He's a college kid. That's what college kids do. And truthfully, I agree with you that Whit has handled it well. I wish him nothing but good, and I hope he learned from it. I'm glad they didn't kick the kid off the team. The punishment seems about right. Part of me is really glad he won't be playing against my Cougs- the kid is freaky good. But another part of me wants both teams to be full strength when they play - then there can be no excuses from either team.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Yea, Blechen is a good kid that did some stupid things. He's a college kid. That's what college kids do. And truthfully, I agree with you that Whit has handled it well. I wish him nothing but good, and I hope he learned from it. I'm glad they didn't kick the kid off the team. The punishment seems about right. Part of me is really glad he won't be playing against my Cougs- the kid is freaky good. But another part of me wants both teams to be full strength when they play - then there can be no excuses from either team.


Excellent post! I have been impressed with the way Utah and BYU have dealt with disciplinary issues. I hope that Utah holds their integrity in the PAC-12 and do not cave to the pressure.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Yawn.


I agree, and I'm a Ute fan. It would have been better using Hitler from Inglourious Basterds.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Earth to stevie, I mean chaser. I realize that it was last year, but for a lot of BYU fans the 54-10 victory still stings a little so just relaxes. You're getting to old.

Gary, we should talk about BYU Cody Hoffman's return Joe Sampson return to practices.



> PROVO - For the fourth straight practice, both wide receiver Cody Hoffman and defensive back Joe Sampson were conspicuously absent.
> 
> Both players have been sidelined due to disciplinary issues.
> 
> Coach Bronco Mendenhall said there's a chance they could return to practice today, though he added that it depends on whether they meet certain criteria that he's set for them.


So what did these fine BYU players do?

or we could have talked about BYU Kyle Van Noy's second DUI........... oh but that was a few months ago so we can't talk about that because Chaser might pee his pants. :lol: :lol:

BTW Im just teasing ya so don't cry and take it personal, Chaser.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You've got to admit. Its kind of funny. No more drum and feather. Drum and tree.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> You're getting to old.


Funny, considering I'm pretty sure I am younger than you. Age has nothing to do with it...none of your drivel appeals to my sense of humor, that's all. Seems like I'm not the only one who is unamused around here either. I'm down for a good "jab a cougar" session, but when your jabs are as dull as an British comedy, its no fun. Do yourself and the rest of us CLASSY Ute fans proud and find something creative to poke fun at.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

CLASSY UTES FANS......???? Now that is a funny one. :lol: :lol: 

I'll be sure to sit in the CLASSY Ute fan section during games. :lol: :lol WAIT that is the boring section right?

BTW it's hard to find anything about BYU players because they all follow the honor code so I have to find really old issues.

geez it only takes 1.5 seconds to find something stupid that a Ute Player has done because they don't have an honor code to life by.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> BTW it's hard to find anything about BYU players because they all follow the honor code so I have to find really old issues.
> 
> geez it only takes 1.5 seconds to find something stupid that a Ute Player has done because they don't have an honor code to life by.


See, there ya go! You just made an observation about a difference between the rivals, now get creative, and make a good joke!

Something about how BYU fans all have their heads stuck in the sand about the honor code, as if everyone at BYU REALLY lives up to it, or whether some are just better at masking violations than others. Maybe a conspiracy about the coaches down there letting some violations go unpunished, while others are brought to the limelight as an opportunity for BYU to showcase its holier-than-thou attitude. Something like that would get the BYU fans on here really rolling. Sure, the honor code thing isn't new either, but its also as current an issue as it ever was.

BTW- how many of you have heard of the Provo Poke? I heard that is the reason BYU has made so many Vegas Bowl appearances. :^8^:


----------

